# E-Mail Sperrung wegen Spamnachrichten



## Alter Panje (3 Dezember 2008)

ich habe gestern eine Nachricht bekommen,das meine E-Mail Adresse für 24 Stunden gesperrt wird,weil ich 70 Spam Nachrichten verschickt haben soll.was ich nicht gemacht habe.Heute wieder das gleiche an mich,nur das es nicht meine E-Mail Adresse ist,auch der absender ist ein anderer.Ich habe einen Freund angerufen der hat das gleiche wie ich bekommen,und gesagt,nicht den Anhang öffnen,nur Löschen.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: E-Mail Sperrung wegen Spamnachrichten*



Alter Panje schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Freund angerufen der hat das gleiche wie ich bekommen,und gesagt,nicht den Anhang öffnen,nur Löschen.


korrekt

E-Mail Adresse wird gesperrt: Mail lockt in Trojaner-Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

http://www.heise.de/security/Trojaner-Mails-drohen-mit-E-Mail-Sperrung-Update--/news/meldung/119713


----------

